# Hurst Wheels



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

I bought a set of 4 Hurst wheels and tires for my 1965 GTO.
They are a very unusual design made by Hurst.
Here is what I have found out so far about them.....Hurst Wheel History
Has anyone seen this design ?
anyone have any pictures of these on a car?
here are a few pics of mine..........


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

1st time I've seen them. I must say, very cool!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
first time I've seen them too.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Second time I've seen them. First time was when you posted them on the other forum! Thanks for posting them here....and sharing your car with all of us, too. It's about as good as it gets, seriously. Are you going to run them on your '65? I'm not sure I'd have the courage to, if I had 'em. Too nice, and too rare. Have never seen 9or even heard of) another set of arrowhead Hursts.


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

i am not sure if I will use them or not on my GTO.
I really like the spinner hub caps that came on my car new.
I just know it's hard to find a complete set that are in original nice shape, that is why I bought them.
I have searched the net and still can not find a picture of them on any car.
The Hurst site I posted states they are rare. I just want to know how rare they are.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's part of the fun of this hobby....doing the research. My blue charcoal'65 hardtop also came new with the Custom wheel covers with the spinners. And white wall tires. I bought it with Appliance mags and RWL tires. The original spinners were long gone. Been looking at sets, but they are hard to find in nice shape, and the very design of the wheel cover makes denting it on the installation very easy to do. Back to the Hurst's, you may have the only remaining set, who knows. They would, indeed, look absolutely knock out on your '65, and as far as the 'survivor' thing, they are perfect, as they are original. Can I ask what city in CA you bought the '65? I lived in the Bay Area, mostly Oakland, from '69 to '03. And was 'on the hunt' for GTO's for 25 of those years.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

never seen them either...very cool


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

geeteeohguy said:


> That's part of the fun of this hobby....doing the research. My blue charcoal'65 hardtop also came new with the Custom wheel covers with the spinners. And white wall tires. I bought it with Appliance mags and RWL tires. The original spinners were long gone. Been looking at sets, but they are hard to find in nice shape, and the very design of the wheel cover makes denting it on the installation very easy to do. Back to the Hurst's, you may have the only remaining set, who knows. They would, indeed, look absolutely knock out on your '65, and as far as the 'survivor' thing, they are perfect, as they are original. Can I ask what city in CA you bought the '65? I lived in the Bay Area, mostly Oakland, from '69 to '03. And was 'on the hunt' for GTO's for 25 of those years.


I bought my 1965 GTO from the original owner who ordered it new in 1964 he was in the Air Force in Sacrament Ca he was originally from Boston, Ma he moved back to Boston in the 1970s and drove the GTO home from Ca to Ma....... He and. I live in the same city here outside Boston I heard about the GTO by word of mouth that he was selling it and I bought it from him here in Boston Ma. I have owned it only 4 months.....it is an unrestored tri power 4-speed convertible.


----------



## K12pilot (Oct 4, 2013)

Those wheels are art!!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Beautiful wheels as others have said and certainly quite rare. I'd like to know more about the tires though, did you say those are Hurst too? 

And please, would love to see some pics of the 65 convert. Sounds like you jumped on a great opportunity as original paint, desirable option 65's don't come up for sale very often and when they do....whoooeee :willy:.

edit: Wait, I found it http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/one-owner-1965-gto-convertible-tri-power-4-speed-53002/

WOW. All I can say. Go buy a lottery ticket sir, you have some luck. :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hurst wheels..... rare as snake hips and super desirable. I say run 'em on the car, but only after you invest in some good wheel-locks, and put a Lo Jack in the car. As nice as the car is anyway, with those on it you've got a guaranteed show winner pretty much anywhere you take it.

And please DO take it. Something like that deserves to be seen and shared.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ram Air II, now I feel much better about not 'missing the boat' on a local GTO....it was already on the right coast when I got into the game. By coincidence, in the latest issue of Hemmings  Muscle Machines, a '67 GTO is featured with what look to be the same Hurst wheels you have.....and the owner fitted them with genuine Hurst spinner caps he lucked into on line for $175 the set. Car looks 'boss' with pie crust cheater slicks out back, and runs 11.80's with a 461 stroked 400 and a th400....and the Hurst wheels really make it scream its era. Again, thanks for any posting and information regarding your '65 and it's accessories. Much appreciated.


----------



## Bill H (Aug 4, 2013)

Very nice wheels, and I'm trying to find out some info on mine as well. I hadn't seen the link you posted, but did find this link that provided some good information about the history of the wheels.
History or the Hurst Wheel

I had already confirmed it was a two part, riveted wheel, so I was thinking they could be the real deal. So today I pulled one and confirmed there was a serial number under the center cap along with what I think is a date code. 

I've tried searching around but haven't had much look finding any real for reading the date code, etc.

Anyone have any experience with deciphering the numbers?
Date Code: 4B2A9
Serial #: 015150

I guess the next step will be to see if it's a sequential set. I've got no plans to sell them so it's really just to satisfy my own curiosity and help add to the knowledge of what I bought a few months ago.


----------



## RAII 4-speed (Aug 28, 2013)

geeteeohguy said:


> Ram Air II, now I feel much better about not 'missing the boat' on a local GTO....it was already on the right coast when I got into the game. By coincidence, in the latest issue of Hemmings Muscle Machines, a '67 GTO is featured with what look to be the same Hurst wheels you have.....and the owner fitted them with genuine Hurst spinner caps he lucked into on line for $175 the set. Car looks 'boss' with pie crust cheater slicks out back, and runs 11.80's with a 461 stroked 400 and a th400....and the Hurst wheels really make it scream its era. Again, thanks for any posting and information regarding your '65 and it's accessories. Much appreciated.


The GTO in the article you mentioned has all polished spokes on the Hurst wheels Not the same as mine .....mine are arrow head design


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank goodness I said "what look to be" and gave myself an 'out'. I am NO expert on Hurst wheels, but am learning more all the time! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## azfletch (Nov 3, 2013)

RA II 4 Speed. I have an identical set of Hurst Arrow wheels that are GM Bolt Pattern. Call me and we can compare notes.
Mark
602-818-8555


----------

